# Rubber trunk liner



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been watching for WeatherTech to make one...


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

There are some ones on ebay that seem to look half decent.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

For my part, I had it made. Bought polylinens and had a craft shop made a trunk liner that fits with my CRUZE's trunk.


----------

